
Useful Idiots: On Elif Batuman's 'The Idiot' - lermontov
https://thepointmag.com/2018/criticism/useful-idiots
======
nurettin
I haven't invested the time to read The Idiot, but I will be following Frank
Guan for his quality and eye-opening criticism in the future.

